# Propane vs. gasoline portable unit



## MKYxD (Nov 18, 2014)

Other than propane being cleaner burning and lower emissions, why would you pick one over the other?

I work for a retail store selling generators and a customer asked me this question the other day.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Both my generator and my parent's generator have been converted to run propane/natural gas only for the past 10 years or so. 

1. It doesn't go bad like gasoline.
2. I can run it on a stand alone 20# tank or off the house (500 gallon) - or natural gas if available.
3. I find they run a lot smoother on propane than they ever did on gasoline.
4. If the power is out you may not be able to get gasoline but most places can still exchange a 20# tank if you're desperate.
5. Like you said, it runs cleaner.

Back to #1 above, most people just pull it out when they need it and don't bother running it every few months. The gas will go bad and then gum up the carb. Next time they need it it won't start.

I've never had a problem with it not starting.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

aandpdan whats the cost over compared to gasoline. I know in my area propane is very expensive but so was gasoline last summer. How long can you run on a tank that you would use from a outdoor grill? Propane not going bad is a definite plus.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I can get a 20# tank filled at the local hardware store for about $14. It will hold about 4.7 gallons so that's That's about $3.00 per gallon.

As near I can tell, I don't use any more fuel on propane even with slightly less BTU's. It just runs better, smoother, so that might explain why. I can usually get 8 hours or more out of tank with a 3000 watt generator at about 1/2 load or so.

The other thing, if/when you do run out the generator doesn't just cut out like on gas, instead it just starts losing RPM's.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

I had a Natural gas standby generator installed at my Dairy Queen last month. The installer set the exercise cycle for once a week for 20 minuets. By April he said it would be okay to set it for twice a month exercise. We also ran the unit while we were testing. So far we have 4.5 hours on it. My natural gas bill last month was $45. Thats for the generator and hot water heater and various other charges that business pay. It is nice not having to rotate fuel like I do at home.


----------

